# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كيف يبتليك الله فى من تحب !!

## انصر النبى محمد



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وفي الحديث المتفق عليه : ( إن الله تعالى يغار، وغيرة الله تعالى أن يأتي المرءُ ما حرَّم الله عليه).*

----------

